# Job hunt experience Construction Project Manager



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi there 

I just wanted to share my positive job hunt experience since there is a lot of discouraging feedback out here in this forum.

I could recently secure a job in Sydney after only about once month on the hunt and basically 3 resumes I sent out. 
My background is as follows:

- Graduated Architect
- about 11 yrs of experience as a Construction Project Manager
- of which I was 2,5yrs based in Sydney as Senior PM for AUS & NZ
- back in Germany since Feb 2014


*Here is what I did:*

- I spent about two weeks on writing and fine tuning my resume 
- I read multiple websites and took over what I liked most
- I asked my Aussie friends to proof read my resume and give me some general tips
- I ended up with a total of 4 pages, I did not use a cover letter

I then contacted some former colleagues, contractors and consultants I worked with and asked them to spread the word that I was looking for a job. Well, basically to keep their ears open and let me know if they hear of anything.

In parallel I added my profile on seek.com.au. => No success at all!
I checked for jobs on Linkedin, contacted two and asked for some further information, got no response. => No success at all!
However, I do like the tool on Linkedin which tells you who at your network is connected to the company advertising a job. 
I sent a resume to a PM consultancy who were not actually looking for a PM via a friend. => No success at all, not even a feedback!
I sent a resume to a recruiter for Construction jobs which a friend of mine knows. =>No success at all, not even a feedback! 

Finally one of my former contractors got me in touch with a company looking for a PM. However, this job wasn't advertised. 
I sent over my resume and had a 10min phone call about 10 days later (It started with "What is your salary expectation?" to which I replied that this is an unusual interview opener. Well, he said that it would be a waste of time to speak any further if we could not get together on this point. Fair point!).
He then said that he would need to speak to his MD and would come back to me. About 2 weeks later he said that they would like to get me on board and what my earliest start date and expected total renumeration package would be. 
Well, he offered a bit less and I accepted. I then got the contract and job description for review and signed it a few days ago.

At the end it was pretty easy. I now finish my job in Germany on June 30th and start in July 1st in Sydney. Yes, I do have couple of weeks annual leave left at the end of June 

Funny enough my role in the new company is very similar to my former one I had in Sydney.

*My recommendations for your job hunt are:*

- use your network
- use your network
- use your network
- don't worry to even contact people you only met once or haven't seen for ages
- ask your network to spread the word. Someone might know someone who knows someone who heard something about a job opening which isn't on the markets yet (big advantage)
- have an Aussie style resume proof read by a few Australian! Not "only" native speakers.
- look for companies who might need someone with exactly your expertise OR do some business in your home country. (This actually was one of my benefits too. Although I won't get involved at the start they do do some business in Germany)
- once you had the chance to send your resume to someone stay in touch. Ask every now and then how things are going, send a nice thank you email after your interview, show your interest in this company and position.

And last but not least... *Never give up or loose hope :boxing:*

Good luck to everyone out there...

Cheers


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot. ... such a great post


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Ben-HH said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just wanted to share my positive job hunt experience since there is a lot of discouraging feedback out here in this forum.
> 
> ...


Wonderful post! But what about people who don't have network in Australia? Will applying for jobs on sites like seek, careeone, indeed etc. not help much?


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

I am not saying this FunkyZ. But my, even if only short, experience and those of friends living in Australia showed that it seems to be difficult to land a job via the "standard" way.

I was quite nervous when I started my job hunt. I have a family of 5 and quit my current job without having a new one in Australia. I do not have big savings hence it was pretty important to find a new job quickly.

When I started to read the job adverts (and I read a lot, even before I started the hunt) I realised that most of the time there was at least one major point which I could not cover (whether it be familiar with local codes or anything else). It seemed kind of hopeless to apply for these jobs.
I only wanted to live and work in Sydney. And although according to the SOL list there are over 5000 Construction PM required for 2014/15 I am pretty sure this does not apply for Sydney. This town is booming and full of construction/development sites and hence full of (local) PMs. And guess who will get the job if there are two PMs, one local and one overseas even with the same qualification and experience?

Hence I focused on my network and I believe everyone (can) have a network. Don't you have any friends who are already in AUS? Are you on linkedin? Use these channels to start your job hunt is my recommendation. No harm in trying seek, linkedin etc too.

Start to think who could benefit from you. The person/contractor who got me in touch with my new Employer worked for me on former projects. We had a good relationship and I am sure that he hopes that putting me into this new position (again PM on the client side) could generate projects for him and his company. And there is nothing bad about it. This is how Australia works in my experience and view. It is a lot about building long term relationships.

It works very different to Germany. In Australia you will be invited and yourself invite to a lot of "socializing events". This is not necessarily where deals are made but relationships build and news are exchanged. When I was in Sydney last time my whole network of external consultants and contractors I got via recommendations.

So that is why I thought that it could/should work for the job hunt too. Again, not saying that nothing else works. It is just my personal experience but believe that it is a successful strategy because Australians are used to this.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Ben-HH said:


> I am not saying this FunkyZ. But my, even if only short, experience and those of friends living in Australia showed that it seems to be difficult to land a job via the "standard" way.
> 
> I was quite nervous when I started my job hunt. I have a family of 5 and quit my current job without having a new one in Australia. I do not have big savings hence it was pretty important to find a new job quickly.
> 
> ...


I understand your point of view. People keep mentioning that a majority of jobs on public sites like Seek are either fake, duplicate or already filled jobs. 
I do have a friend in Melbourne, but he doesn't use LinkedIn anymore and hasn't updated his profile in over 2 years. I have joined several groups related to Australian recruitment. Hopefully that should lead me somewhere. 

I too have a family of 4 (including myself), and I'm the sole earning member. And hence, I'm taking a similar risk as you by quitting my job and moving in the second week of June 2015.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I understand your point of view. People keep mentioning that a majority of jobs on public sites like Seek are either fake, duplicate or already filled jobs.
> I do have a friend in Melbourne, but he doesn't use LinkedIn anymore and hasn't updated his profile in over 2 years. I have joined several groups related to Australian recruitment. Hopefully that should lead me somewhere.
> 
> I too have a family of 4 (including myself), and I'm the sole earning member. And hence, I'm taking a similar risk as you by quitting my job and moving in the second week of June 2015.


Good luck to you mate and all the best!


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I understand your point of view. People keep mentioning that a majority of jobs on public sites like Seek are either fake, duplicate or already filled jobs.
> I do have a friend in Melbourne, but he doesn't use LinkedIn anymore and hasn't updated his profile in over 2 years. I have joined several groups related to Australian recruitment. Hopefully that should lead me somewhere.
> 
> I too have a family of 4 (including myself), and I'm the sole earning member. And hence, I'm taking a similar risk as you by quitting my job and moving in the second week of June 2015.


You might know this already but when negotiating your salary make sure you speak about the base salary! Salary packages offered/stated usually include super (and other benefits) which you won't get but will be paid into your super fund.


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

What are the job chances for female civil engineers? Experience in structures design and project management


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Ben-HH said:


> You might know this already but when negotiating your salary make sure you speak about the base salary! Salary packages offered/stated usually include super (and other benefits) which you won't get but will be paid into your super fund.


Thanks for the tip! Much appreciated!


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

*Current job opportunities for construction project managers/ Interior fit out -*

Hi there,

Can anyone please help with the current situation in Australian job market for construction project managers/ Interior fit out - Managers who have exp of 10 yrs.

1. Which state is favourable for the above jobs search?
2. What would be the approx. time taken to get into work?
3. Would there be any preference given for PR holders.?

Thanks.............


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Tanthom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone please help with the current situation in Australian job market for construction project managers/ Interior fit out - Managers who have exp of 10 yrs.
> 
> ...


Hi Tanthom

Sydney is booming right now. There is lots of construction works going on, especially fit out/refurbishment.
However, getting a job as a PM is not that easy. Especially for a foreigner with no local experience. 
The local PM I know all have undergone quite a long "training" i.e. started as an estimator, contract administrator, site supervisor etc.

My tip would be to look for less senior roles, contact Tier 3 and Tier 2 contractors, offer them to work as a Project Administrator or similar and then work your way up. 

Unless you have a very unique niche skill I know it will be very tricky to land a job as a PM straight away.

However, PM on demand right now which a builder confirmed to me just last week.

Good luck!


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks a ton for the response..

Also could you please let me know the basic skill set and technology know-how employers are looking for ?
Any specific software skill mandatory and in common demand?

Do MNCs hire PR holders who do not have local exp.? Or should we go with local contractors? 

How we can locate them since I am new to this country with no Industry contact/references? Since I understand from previous posts most of the hiring do not happen through job portals but through references especially in Construction sector..?

Thanks.......


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Tanthom said:


> Thanks a ton for the response..
> 
> Also could you please let me know the basic skill set and technology know-how employers are looking for ?
> Any specific software skill mandatory and in common demand?
> ...


The skills required differ slightly depending on which side your are working (builder, consultancy or client).

In general it is all about getting the job done using the required skills to manage people and projects.
No major software experience required other than MS office and usually MS Project.

I do not know what MNCs are but I suggest you google for builders, check out their website and contact them telling them that you are looking for a job as a PM and offering to start in a more junior role to proof your skills.

I know as a matter of fact that builders are currently looking for PMs as I have been asked if I know someone, even from Germany. There is at least one builder who already considers sponsoring to just to get good PMs.

And yes, I believe the most successful way to land a job is via your network. Another common way is that they use headhunters. With recruiters I have no experience.


----------



## WNSS (Mar 15, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> Good luck to you mate and all the best!


Hi Ben,

Thanks for sharing your knowledge !
How is the market for construction project managers nowadays down there ?
I have got my PR recently and willing to re-locate once the chance arise .

What do you recommend ?

Thanks


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just wanted to share my positive job hunt experience since there is a lot of discouraging feedback out here in this forum.
> 
> ...


Cheers on your success!

My husb is a PM with 14 years of exp in Automotive industry. But as all of us know, the automotive industry is down in Aussie. So is there a chance that his PM skills and capabilities will be considered across another industry?


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Cheers on your success!
> 
> My husb is a PM with 14 years of exp in Automotive industry. But as all of us know, the automotive industry is down in Aussie. So is there a chance that his PM skills and capabilities will be considered across another industry?


Don't really know but as for Construction I can not imagine he will have any success securing a job with his experience.

Construction and local experience what matters most. 

Cheers


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

WNSS said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge !
> How is the market for construction project managers nowadays down there ?
> ...


As said before, if not now then never. Construction in Sydney is booming (people compare it to the time just before the Olympics in 2000). 
BUT.... It won't be easy to secure a job without local experience. On the other hand do I know at least one mid tier builder who is thinking about sponsoring overseas people because they can not find the right ones.

What is strongly needed right now are people with experience in refurbishing projects.

Good luck!


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> As said before, if not now then never. Construction in Sydney is booming (people compare it to the time just before the Olympics in 2000).
> BUT.... It won't be easy to secure a job without local experience. On the other hand do I know at least one mid tier builder who is thinking about sponsoring overseas people because they can not find the right ones.
> 
> What is strongly needed right now are people with experience in refurbishing projects.
> ...


Hi Ben,

Is AUS really booming in construction? This question caused me a lot of hesitation.
In Hong Kong, we are having some 10 mega infrastructure projects from government in addition to all other private housing and commercial sectors. I believe this provides a very secure role and hot market in at least the coming 10 years. But how's AUS?

As I'm an QS (qualified in HK) with just some 4 years as a foundation contractor, I'm quite worried about the chance in getting a job when I come over.

Thanks and it seems you are the only few guys I came across in this form with construction background.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

ATSC said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Is AUS really booming in construction? This question caused me a lot of hesitation.
> In Hong Kong, we are having some 10 mega infrastructure projects from government in addition to all other private housing and commercial sectors. I believe this provides a very secure role and hot market in at least the coming 10 years. But how's AUS?
> ...


Yes, it is. And companies are on the hunt for good PM. I just had an interview this morning for a Project Director role. It was interesting to hear what they think of the market. They expect a continuous grow over the next 10 years and currently setting up their business in a way to accommodate the need of the market for builders.

Not sure how the market is for a QS. I can imagine that local experience/knowledge is quite important.

Anyway, if I would be in your shoes I would not leave a secure position without having secured a new job.


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> Yes, it is. And companies are on the hunt for good PM. I just had an interview this morning for a Project Director role. It was interesting to hear what they think of the market. They expect a continuous grow over the next 10 years and currently setting up their business in a way to accommodate the need of the market for builders.
> 
> Not sure how the market is for a QS. I can imagine that local experience/knowledge is quite important.
> 
> Anyway, if I would be in your shoes I would not leave a secure position without having secured a new job.


Ben, thanks for your reply. I think the QS market should be of similar prospect as all the construction related staffing. If you have a construction project, you need a PM to monitor the operation side and a QS to monitor money side. Just don't know how much emphasis does Aus construction culture pay to QS role, but I think it is still similar to HK, as we were once colonized and our practice of construction contract, BQ etc are materially derived from the same UK system. Am I right?

I've obtained some data as well reflecting there is currently a very strong, if not mega, boost of construction industry in all AUS major cities, mostly building and commercial side. How did they of really think of the market?

Yeah, there are a lots to give up, a secured job, a secured good boss who will and is providing me a good promotion opportunity, a familiar environment and all friends and relatives here. But we all wish to have a better life with our family, and Australia is a country I has longed for since I was still in university.


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

*AACA assessment*

Hi there,

We have received a negative response from AACA on skill assessment. B Arch degree is from University of Pune, India and from a well known college.
But not sure what was the reason. Do they check secured score as well? Or work Exp.?
My exp. is in 10 yrs project Management,,is it due to that... really worried and depressed.
Have got 7.5 score in ielts too...

Can anyone suggest the best way forward. 

Regards and Thanks 

Tanthom


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey there.

My husband (main applicant) also received negative skills assessment from AACA (as an Architect). They are extremely tough to get through. They did not explain why, although his course material and experience (15 years) fits the criteria. We opted for assessment with Vetassess as Construction Project Manager and he received a positive skills assessment. Vetassess also called him and interviewed him over the phone over some technical issues relating to his job description. We also provided a ton of documents to prove he is considered as a CPM. Hope this helps.

Also thanks to Ben-HH for this useful thread. Lots of excellent pointers while we await our grant.



Tanthom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have received a negative response from AACA on skill assessment. B Arch degree is from University of Pune, India and from a well known college.
> But not sure what was the reason. Do they check secured score as well? Or work Exp.?
> ...


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the response.

I am holding Bachelors in Architecture degree with 10+yrs exp. in Construction PM.

So would I be able to get assessed by VETASSESS? If yes , under which occupation category?


Thanks


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Check the category for construction project manager. It has more to do with the job description rather than the number of years.



Tanthom said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am holding Bachelors in Architecture degree with 10+yrs exp. in Construction PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

ok. But What all docs. do we need to submit?
Are they verifying the academic docs and professional exp. certificates as well. My exp. is in Costruction Interior project management, would that get assessed positively?

Could you please list down the docs. which you have submitted.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

We submitted certified copies of my husband's degree and transcript, job description letters from the companies he worked for, proof of employment (offer letter, contract, increment letter, pay slips, etc ... any proof to support your claim that you have worked where you worked other than job description letters). Theu even asked for photos of him on site at his job and asked for an organizational chart showing where he worked. My husband's company has its own tenders and contracts department so we provided a statutory declaration explaining that he did not do tenders and contracts. The job description they will assess positively is whatever the ANZCO description is for the job Construction Project Manager. Look it up online and if your experience matches that description or at least 80% of it, I would say your chances are pretty good. My husband is a fitout coordinator but an Architect by trade, which I think is the same as your job. Your best bet would be matching your experience to the job description listed for CPM on ANZCO. 

Hope this helps.




Tanthom said:


> ok. But What all docs. do we need to submit?
> Are they verifying the academic docs and professional exp. certificates as well. My exp. is in Costruction Interior project management, would that get assessed positively?
> 
> Could you please list down the docs. which you have submitted.


----------



## vahlee (Dec 12, 2015)

saz82 said:


> We submitted certified copies of my husband's degree and transcript, job description letters from the companies he worked for, proof of employment (offer letter, contract, increment letter, pay slips, etc ... any proof to support your claim that you have worked where you worked other than job description letters). Theu even asked for photos of him on site at his job and asked for an organizational chart showing where he worked. My husband's company has its own tenders and contracts department so we provided a statutory declaration explaining that he did not do tenders and contracts. The job description they will assess positively is whatever the ANZCO description is for the job Construction Project Manager. Look it up online and if your experience matches that description or at least 80% of it, I would say your chances are pretty good. My husband is a fitout coordinator but an Architect by trade, which I think is the same as your job. Your best bet would be matching your experience to the job description listed for CPM on ANZCO.
> 
> Hope this helps.


hi saz82,
i got a (-)ve assessment too from AACA and am now thinking of applying as const. P.M and getting it assessed by vetassess. my experience is both in managing projects on site as well as making dwgs etc. So i was wondering the exp letters need to clearly state the title const. p.m? Also apart from the exp. letters and payslips, what else did you need to submit to prove ur role as a const.p.m?

thanks,
vahlee


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi,

No the letter will have your actual current job title not CPM. 
We got a phone call from vetassess (telephone interview) and they asked specific questions about my husband's experience to further verify.



vahlee said:


> hi saz82,
> i got a (-)ve assessment too from AACA and am now thinking of applying as const. P.M and getting it assessed by vetassess. my experience is both in managing projects on site as well as making dwgs etc. So i was wondering the exp letters need to clearly state the title const. p.m? Also apart from the exp. letters and payslips, what else did you need to submit to prove ur role as a const.p.m?
> 
> thanks,
> vahlee


----------



## vahlee (Dec 12, 2015)

saz82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No the letter will have your actual current job title not CPM.
> We got a phone call from vetassess (telephone interview) and they asked specific questions about my husband's experience to further verify.


hi,
first of all congrats on ur grant!  and can you tell me what kind of questions did they ask? can u plz provide me ur email id thru personal msg. I wud be very grateful.
thanks for replying.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

HI friends,

I have a typical situation......

Preparing my application for CPM, I worked as Construction Manger for 3 years before getting promoted to Senior CM and worked in the same capacity for 2 years in the same company. 

But all this experience was more than 10 years ago, since when I have been operating my own consultancy providing Project Management and Architectural services.

Though I have work orders for almost each year (more than one) for providing Construction Management services, but am bit confused about how I shall be assessed by Vetassess ?

Any insights shall be highly appreciated !!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankitgoel10 (Mar 5, 2016)

J and J said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I have a typical situation......
> 
> ...


I am self-employed and was facing similar issues so I engaged a Registered Migration Agent to resolve all my queries. He was able to guide me on the correct format of the Recommendation Letter, Certificate of Employment and other paperwork that I needed to obtain from my Clients.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

ankitgoel10 said:


> J and J said:
> 
> 
> > HI friends,
> ...


Hi. I need some help with the documentation for applying for assessment for CPM. 
My hubby is an architect and is working in a private firm that gives both architecture and project management servicrs. He is at present involved in both architecture and project management of some major projects from last 5 years.

The challenge here is that since its a private firm they don't have any job description and organogram per se. But it is possible to get a job description now but if the documentation is at present date will that be a problem?


----------

